# Ricky Hatton



## Headhunter (Aug 2, 2020)

So been reading Ricky Hattons book and it’s a very good read. Most of the early chapters focus exclusively on the boxing for the most part but to me it’s the later parts that are most intriguing. His battle with depression and how open and honest the guy is.

I always liked Hatton as a fighter he always fought hard and seemed a decent guy. He had a great career. Only 3 losses to mayweather and Pacquiao and there’s no shame in losing to those 2 and he lost to some other guy in his comeback but frankly he was past his best and the abuse his body had taken got to him and he was very competitive in that fight until he got caught.

I’d recommend both of hattons books very intriguing reads for both boxing and his personal life and honestly he’s a funny guy he had some funny stories like how him and his trainer ran up a massive tab in a hotel in Germany and they had to do a runner at 2 in the morning because they couldn’t pay and another time him and his brother were at a party drunk and saw a couple with their feet up on the table so rickys brother comes in going sarcastically “oh yeah put your feet up mate make yourself at home” then walked past and Ricky looked back and saw it was Tom cruise and Katie Holmes then said to his brother “you just told Tom cruise to get his feet off the table” 

but also there are very sad elements in his life to that as someone who’s gone through depression can certainly relate to


----------

